# Found two pigeons



## junik (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, I found this group today while searching for topics on how to care for babt pigeons.

I am a dog groomer and last night while leaving work, I found a box on the doorstep with two baby pigeons inside. After talking with coworkers, I was told that a lady had come in asking what to do with baby pigeons. She didn't like the answer she got (take them to a vet or rescue facility) and apparantly left them outside on the doorstep. 

I read alot of the posts on this site and have come up with the following that you guys said to look for. By comparing them to the day to day pictures of pigeon development, they look approximately 18 days old. At first glance, these guys look fully feathered, but are not feathered under the wings. Also, on the backs of their necks the feathers are not opened. They have what looks like yellow fur on their heads. ( I have attached some pics) Also, they have pretty solid scat. (pics of that too)

Now for my questions. Since there are two of them, do I still need to use a heating pad? I left them outside last night (it only got to 59 degrees) and they were both very warm this morning. Also, not knowing how to determin how "full" the crop is, is there a measurement of food that I should be feeding them? They won't eat on their own. I have to open the mouths.

I'm sure I will have more questions later, but I would appreciate any help I can get.

Thanks, 
Judy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

At least she found the right dooestep to leave them on. Poor little things, someone must gave destroyed the nest because they are very young. 

These links will provide you with some of the information that you need. This one tells you what to feed, how much and how often.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

And this one gives examples of how to feed:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Judy,

Thanks for taking on the responsibility of the two little ones.

Here is a Youtube video you may find useful as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss&mode=related&search=

Here are few links to posts by Phil, pdpbison, that Pidgey mentions below, on getting a squeaker to start self feeding, (they won't quite be ready for this yet), Phil really does have a wonderful way with these little guys.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpo...80&postcount=8

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpo...83&postcount=3

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpo...6&postcount=17

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpo...8&postcount=11

Please keep us updated, and if you have any questions, you know where to ask them.

Good luck with these guys, all the best,

Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if you end up getting into trouble, Phil ("pdpbison", a member here) is there in Las Vegas and can always show you what to do. He's been awfully busy lately but I think he'd take a moment to help you out if need be.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Judy,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for your compassion in taking these babies under your care.

I just want to ask if there is anyway that you could bring them in at night. They are SO defenseless and could be vulnerable to cat or other creature. You don't really have to worry about them carrying diseases or them being contagious. Pigeons do not carry anymore disease then other birds.


----------



## junik (Mar 13, 2007)

*Thanks for the info and one more question*

Thank you guys so much for the information. I have alredy brought them inside. After I read all the info earlier about them not being able to regulate body heat they came right in. I wasn't worried about catching diseases, I just thought they are used to being outside, maybe it is better if that is where they stayed. They were acutally in a terrerium with a locking screen lid on it for protection. But now they are inside.

Another question: I really want to try the feeding method of putting the cloth over the syringe, but I'm worried that they won't respond since I have to open thier beaks with my fingers to place the food in there myself. They are not yet responding to feedings. I won't hurt them in any way will I?

Thanks
Judy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The syringe and cloth method mimics the way that parent pigeons feed their young. The baby puts its beak inside the parent's beak and only then does it gape as the parent pumps food in. 

The food has to be warm, around 39 degrees cebtigrade. You guide the baby;s beak to the slit in the cloth and then move the syringe backwards and forwards a bit. Sometimes it takes a few attempts before they catch on.

Let the babies come up for air at intervals and wipe away the food that will cover the beak and nostrils.


BYW my first rescue was a little squeaker and I was convinced that I had to keep it in outdoor conditions. It was mid winter so I kept it in a cage in my bedroom with the window wide open. I don't know how we both survived that!

Cynthia


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome, they look healthy and quite big. They should be able to pick up there own food at this stage. Suggest that you keep some seed and water. You need to show them the seeds & the water.


----------



## junik (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you all for answering all my questions. But of course I have more.

The two babies I rescued - I included pics again for those who have not read my other thread. Can they eat seed at this age? I bought some wild bird seed along with the formula and I removed all the sunflower seeds. Sunflower seeds just look too big to me and I have learned from years of raising orphened puppies to trust my instincts.

If I can add seed, is there any special way to prepare it before feeding?

Thanks again


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes they can eat seeds although they just seem to peck at them. you need to show them the food and then instincts take over


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Judy,

So things don't get too confusing, not only for you, but us here as well, unless it is something brand new (although this thread may seem brand new, it still related to the feeding and care of your new little ones), you should try and keep your questions to one thread, that way there will be a continuity and it will be easier for us to see what we have told you so far, in one place, to better help you.

I don't think they are quite at the point they will be self sufficient on their own to feed and drink yet, but please provide them with dishes with seeds and water, but they are at the age they will be moving to this though. In your original thread I posted some links from Phil on how to get them to start to eat seeds on their own, Phil's the best and his instructions are very clear.

In the meantime if you could get some baby bird hand feeding food, such as Kaytee Exact, and follow the instructions in all the links in your original thread, you will be well on your way to making sure they are well nourished (until you get the Exact you could use some baby food in jars, such as peas or rice with a little water in it to loosen it up a bit, or Pablum cereal). It may get a little sloppy at times, but take your time, guide their beak into the slit, make sure the food is warm (around 104 degrees, but do not use a microwave to heat the food, as this may cause "hot spots" which may injure their fragile digestive system) and they will do the rest.

I hope this helps for now, all the best,

Ron

_Thanks Treesa._


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm going to merge the threads together, Ron.


----------



## junik (Mar 13, 2007)

*Eating seed like crazy*

The babies are eating seed like crazy. I put seed down and was also trying to hand feed them. They wouldn't accept either. They were sitting there peeping so I started peeping back at them. That was like a light switch. As soon as I started peeping back, they started DEVOURING the seed. I have still been trying to hand feed them formula but they are refusing it. I don't know how much formula they are getting, but they are starting to preen and stand/flap wings. I am assuming that is a good thing. I have food and water down and I have had to fill the food dish twice today. I don't know how to speak pigeon, but apparantly I said something productive.  Thanks again for all the help. I'll keep you informed

Judy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

junik said:


> I don't know how to speak pigeon, but apparantly I said something productive. Thanks again for all the help. I'll keep you informed Judy


 Apparently you DO know how to speak pigeon! Sounds like all is well! We'll look forward to more updates. Do make sure they are drinking water. Often they will gorge on seed once they figure it out and end up with impacted crops because they aren't drinking enough water.

Terry


----------



## orfanbird (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi, Judy, wow they look very cozy in that little nest!

Keep up the good work. I am really amazed at how personable my little pidgie has gotten in a couple of weeks...don't mind the carpet. ))


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Judy,

I am glad to hear that things are going well with your little guys. Please keep us updated and good work.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk Judy.  

You're doing a wonderful job with your two adorable little rescues.  

Please do keep us posted & ask away if you think of anymore questions.

Cindy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Judy,

Welcome to PT and well done for your efforts in taking on the care of these two lovely babies.

Lindi & Jax


----------



## junik (Mar 13, 2007)

*Babies are doing well*

My two little rescues are growing like weeds!!!! I had a little dog food bowl that I was using for a nest and they are already outgrowing it. I've only had them since Monday! Now for a few questions about their development:

1. I noticed that one of them has a noticably better grip with one foot than the other. I read about the splay foot and was wondering if this could be a precurser, or are they just like us with one hand more dominant than the other? There is no other sign that anything is wrong, just a better grip with one.

2. I don't have a cage. For now I am using an old 10 gallon aquarium with shredded paper in one end and food/water in the other. They usually hang out on the shredded paper and walk back and forth a little. It was plenty big enough when I first got them, but now they are outgrowing it at lightning pace. What can you suggest for a temporary holding pen until they are ready to be released? Mind you - I don't have a lot of money to spend.

3. One of them seems to have feathers growing out of its middle toe on both feet. Mostly it just looks like little spines up the entire toe, but two of them look almost like feathers sticking up out of the toe. I took some pics but for some reason the file sizes are HUGE!! I'm in the process of trying to resize them so they will fit, but I'm not very experienced with this so I'll send this now and probably get all my questions answered by the time I figure it out (expect the pics by next Thursday!!)

Thanks.
Judy


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Judy,

Thanks for the update, I am glad to hear the your little ones are doing well.

My experience is with older birds so I am going to bump this up and hope others with experience with young ones with see your questions.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Judy, 
Those babies are sure fortunate to be in your care.

Splayed leg can be a problem. I usually put a towel under babies so they have some traction and don't slip when trying to stand or walk.
As far as out growing the aquarium, you might try a deep box, plastic tub or plastic laundry basket and then put a screen on top.Maybe you could find one of those window screens, in a home improvement store, that can be adjusted for width. Last time I bought one is was about $10. You'll want to secure the screen. Personally, I'm a great believer in the many uses of bricks. A plastic laundry basket might work as well. Either will work short term.
Sounds like the baby with feathered toes has a little fancy in it's background. Other's will know more about that. 
Those little ones still have much to learn before they can be released.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> What can you suggest for a temporary holding pen until they are ready to be released? Mind you - I don't have a lot of money to spend.


A friend uses a very, very big cardboard box and puts something like fencing wire over one side if it held on with bullclips or something similar.. It isn't the most elegant of cages but it is cheap, disposable and safe if you don't have a cat or a dog.

As long as they can flap their wings they will be okay for the time being, at this stage they would still be in a nesting box or on a small ledge if they were feral.

It sounds as if one might grow up to have feathered feet (muffled feet?). A lot of fancy breeds do, but it is uncommon in ferals.

Cynthia


----------

